# Missing Data: IMG_9999.JPG Then Nothing



## Rekd (Sep 17, 2010)

Yesterday I was at the Yamaha Press Ride for the new 2011 Raptor 125 ATV. I was shooting with an 8 gig CF card on my 7D. When I got home to upload the cards I ended up missing like 7 gigs of pictures. Everthing AFTER IMG_9999 is gone. 

My questions are:


Can I get the data back
How can I prevent this from happening again?
Never mind. Canon put them in a different folder.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 17, 2010)

So the problem seems to have solved itself. I'm glad for you. Phew, I can feel your initial shock when you (thought you had) lost all those photos. Too good to know that they're all there, after all.


----------



## Rekd (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah. I was bummed. After I posted I started researching and found out what happened. 

I thought I hit reply, but I guess it was edit. Anyway, if someone else loses their stuff, here you go! :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2010)

Canons used to create a new folder every 100 frames...it made downloading longer shoots a major PITA...most other mfrs. went with 999 frame folder capacity. Glad you figured out how a long shoot is done with the new camera. There's not much worse than that sinking, panicky, "Where did my photos go!?!?!?!?" feeling!


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 17, 2010)

my canon seems to split it into 44 files.

as soon as i format my card, i get 6 folders...


----------



## user3977 (Sep 19, 2010)

im not sure what you mean by folders when formating. i format my 4gb card in my camera XTi and i have one folder. DCIVsomethingish id have to open a card and double check but formatting does not make a ton of folders. am i doing something wrong all this time? or is it different on newer bodies.


----------

